# Need advice on professional literature



## XYZ (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi, 
Can someone tell if there is single most comprehensive (and inexpensive, or even free on Internet) book (or posted on Internet information) that would describe in details, step by step proper procedure for residential central Air Conditioning start up after new installation. For example, creating vacuum, checking proper refrigerant levels, opening refrigerant valves, adjusting refrigerant level (for at least R22 systems, but better for both R22 and R410).
Thanks


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

Isle 5, HomeDepot.


----------



## hardhatharriet (Aug 24, 2010)

I would check out what Barnes and Noble have to offer; they have a pretty decent selection.


----------



## nicktech (Jun 22, 2009)

"Heating, Ventilation and Air Conditioning" by Cecil Johnson It's a residential and light commercial text and lab book. We use it here in the scholl I teach in. about $100


----------

